# Odd Wild tegus in South America.



## VARNYARD (Nov 8, 2007)

Here are some wild tegus.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

What an amazing variation in color, pattern and size. It's clear we are only touching the tip of the possible iceberg when it comes to variety in appearance.

What's also interesting is the flora and earth around these guys. Not a whole lot of "tropical plants" or humidity.

Has anyone been to the "natural" home of the tegu, and explored the range and climate?

Some more information on them:

"CaracterÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â­sticas generales: Habitan la tierra abierta, generalmente cubierta de largos pastizales. Su hÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¡bitat natural lo representan tanto las pampas abiertas hasta zonas selvÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¡ticas, ya que son animales muy adaptables. Son reptiles terrestres pero nadan, trepan y excavan. Poseen lengua bÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â­fida. Soportan muy bien el clima y sus variaciones. Son lagartos muy inteligentes y bastante resistentes a los cambios."


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 8, 2007)

greentriple said:


> What an amazing variation in color, pattern and size. It's clear we are only touching the tip of the possible iceberg when it comes to variety in appearance.
> 
> What's also interesting is the flora and earth around these guys. Not a whole lot of "tropical plants" or humidity.
> 
> Has anyone been to the "natural" home of the tegu, and explored the range and climate?



Yes they vary quite a bit in nature, however, the humidity is at about 90%, and rainfall is very heavy there. Also many of these pictures are taken in the open, but Bert went down there, he told me a bunch of the habitat is very thick and very hard to explore.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

If you do searches for Largarto Overo or Lagarto Colorado, you find some cool stuff.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 8, 2007)

Here are some more wild tegus.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

Bobby,

I love these wild tegu shots. These are some beautiful animals. It would be great to find a way to create such a variety in the domestic stock. I really like the varieties of reds, yellows and browns simply beautiful.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 8, 2007)

I know what you mean, the fourth from the top with the red eye eating the quail is just awesome, it is a must have animal, lol. :shock:


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

I agree, that is the most perfect of the batch. The light tan matching the birds colors is simply stunning. It has such a gentle face yet it is eating a bird.

Or the one third from the bottom in the first group of pics., it's scales look almost like feathers.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 8, 2007)

I love that the more and more i learn about these animals the more and more i love them the guys are beautiful! maybe one day because of our efforts some of these animals will have a large captive population and potentially saving them from extinction..


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 8, 2007)

i like the first the best amazing


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

What's also way cool is that based on our own tastes different colorations appeal to each of us. 

As long as their skin is in demand they are in danger.


----------



## dorton (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice finds


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, those are gorgeous. I guess we'll have to be content with reds, blues, black and whites, and chacoans for now. The first and second pic are my favorites.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, since you put it that way, we should be happy.


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Wow, since you put it that way, we should be happy.



Haha yeah, we should, but of course, deep down inside we all want more than just 6 or so species. :lol: :wink:


----------



## joshandjack (Nov 8, 2007)

these photos are nothing short of amazing. after looking at all the different variations and patterns, it is apparent that the pet trade is limited, and we know very little about wild tegus. from looking at the photos, i get a better idea of why some might argue that the blue tegu is just a morph of t. Marianae. These photos are awesome, if anyone finds more, i would love to see them.


----------



## olympus (Nov 9, 2007)

The colors on those tegus are impressive. The dark browns are a great look on a tegu. I guess those are the hardcore examples of tegus.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are some more.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 5, 2007)

The one with the black tipped nose is awsome!


----------



## playlboi (Dec 5, 2007)

those tegus look awesome. the colors on them, man!


----------



## hoosier (Dec 5, 2007)

im in love with the first pick of the first batch. lol
they truely are amazing. i just wish that a few of the big name breeders(such as bobby or bert) could import a few(which i dont think is possible is it?) that would add much needed new bloodlines to our stocks.


----------



## Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

The third is my favorite...


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 5, 2007)

that flaming red head is totally wicked. I too wish we could get some imports here.


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

I know this is old, but I absolutely LOVE this one!





Alright...if I ever get the chance to actually go there and take two tegus home...I'd be getting a pair of those, most definitely.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 26, 2008)

thats the oil spill one i was talking about freakin amazing but i still love the first one


----------



## Kazzy (May 26, 2008)

Wicked. I love it!


----------



## Azaleah (May 27, 2008)

Wow its just so cool to see these guys in the wild. It really is amazing to see that breeding in captivity has limited their variety so much.


----------



## i0r (May 27, 2008)

Really nice pics.

Here's pictures of a wild B&W tegu that was living around here last year









Sorry for the quality....was shot from a distance with a camcorder


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2008)

Cool pics, it must be great to see them in the wild.


----------



## ZEKE (May 27, 2008)

wow i didnt know there were so many different colors and patterns in tegus!!

this one is by far my favorite!! i wish i could get one like this.


----------



## Azaleah (May 27, 2008)

Dude I want to go to Argentina and see them just walking around like its nothing!


----------



## HazyRep (Jun 19, 2008)

Gorgeous tegus! We really don't have that many in captivity.
I understand not wanting to export...but to people who care, I wish there was a way to convince them. 

And yeah, creating a captive population would be so interesting! I wish I could hang around in South America too to watch them.


----------



## Beasty (Sep 22, 2008)

I just wanted to thank you Bobby for pointing these out to me and figured I'd put a post on here to bring more attention to these incredible photos of unusual tegus in the wild.
*
Folks if you haven't looked at these yet, you have GOT to check out this whole thread!!* :shock:


----------



## chillydogwillis (Sep 22, 2008)

I really like the 1st 2nd and 6th


----------



## Kharnifex (Sep 23, 2008)

i double that the one zeke showed again was my favorite too. incredible color. not black n white at all!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Oct 18, 2008)

Now I'm gonna cry well no but still hehehehe Nothing is more amazing!!! Nature rules I say I like pics 1, 2 and 7 I wanna move so bad Anyone got a couch in Columbia?


----------



## akward_silence91 (Oct 19, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Here are some wild tegus.



This last one is so cool looking. i want one.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 12, 2009)

For anyone that has not seen this thread, you might want to go look at some of the pictures posted here, some of these tegus are just awesome. Here are some more:


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 12, 2009)

And a few more:


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 12, 2009)

Now this one kinda looks fake to me, that green on this animal makes me wonder:


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 12, 2009)

And a few more:


----------



## hoosier (Jan 12, 2009)

on the third post up i really like the chubby lookin white one with its toung out. :lol: 
i wish we could import them... :drool


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree Matt, he is an awesome looking tegu.  

Also, I have some more pictures to post, here are a few more:


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 12, 2009)

And a few more:


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 12, 2009)

These are my favs I found online just sharing, and to add to Bobbies gallery of wilds. Not trying to hi-jack.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 12, 2009)

You are not hi-jacking at all. That is a Colombian Gold tegu, and I agree it is a nice looking animal.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Bobby, have you ever been out to research the wilds, or go on a "tegu safari"? If so what did you learn or see? Anything interesting about their social behaviours? Or from your own readings, do they show any characteristics of civilized behaviours?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 12, 2009)

DaRealJoker said:


> Hey Bobby, have you ever been out to research the wilds, or go on a "tegu safari"? If so what did you learn or see? Anything interesting about their social behaviours? Or from your own readings, do they show any characteristics of civilized behaviours?



It is funny that you should ask, but yes I have been on a tegu safari, I even have vidieo covarage of my ventures, here is one of them:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9iPNGH7ao4" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9iPNGH7ao4</a><!-- m -->


----------



## hoosier (Jan 12, 2009)

its on my to-do list before i graduate. i cant wait!!!

and bobby, you surelove that video lol :rasp


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 12, 2009)

lol asif You're a funny guy hahaha I saw that video b4 lol.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 12, 2009)

DaRealJoker said:


> Hey Bobby, have you ever been out to research the wilds, or go on a "tegu safari"? If so what did you learn or see? Anything interesting about their social behaviours? Or from your own readings, do they show any characteristics of civilized behaviours?




I am sorry bro; I just could not help myself.   

I have not studied them in the wild, but I have read that they do become like squirrels in our city parks. They beg for a free handout and even become pests in parks and fishing spots in South America.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 13, 2009)

More:


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 14, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> More:



Bobby, what is that last tegu and why does it have blue eyes?


----------



## Kharnifex (Jan 14, 2009)

gotta be camera flash or sumthin, tegu eyes don't glow naturally. 

i wish they did though....


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 14, 2009)

Very great pictures! I just went threw all the pages and I love that first white looking tegu. Does anyone know who got, Bert's really white tegu? I asked and they sold it already....


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kharnifex said:


> gotta be camera flash or sumthin, tegu eyes don't glow naturally.
> 
> i wish they did though....



Oh lol


----------



## Markie (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, these pictures are amazing. I LOVE the tegus with the black noses! It would be awesome to be able to see them in the wild like that.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 31, 2009)

BUMP FOR THE NEWBIES!!
GO TO PAGE ONE OF THIS THREAD!!!

CAUTION:
Get a napkin, drool to follow.... :drool 

Coolest photo thread on this site!!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 31, 2009)

I remember these from when I joined the fourms. Those pictures are just great.. I wonder if I could sneak a few into the US... :twisted:


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for that bump Beasty! Great looking tegus!


----------



## kaa (Oct 6, 2009)

I know this is kind of an old post, but it has some awesome animals in it, are there anymore pictures?


----------



## Dom3rd (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are some awesome pics!!!!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 6, 2009)

_I love my Gus',..but I almost feel cheated :shock: :lol:. Some one should really :chin go do some sperm collecting, nest raiding, conservation for the good of the Species type stuff. :woot :app.

Rainbow Tegus,...come on!! :shock: 

I definitely need more South American Reptile enthusiasts friends and or associates :mrgreen: . _


----------



## randy (Oct 6, 2009)

any way you. Bobby, can maybe breed / sell some those types?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Oct 6, 2009)

those look great i would love to have one


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 7, 2009)

As someone who's been to Africa, the Carribean, Central and South America, Australia, and Southern/Mediterranean Europe, there is absolutely nothing more awesome than to see herps in the wild that you only saw in pet stores or on TV before.

:roon


----------



## cabral (Oct 7, 2009)

T. merianae live were i live, Uruguay, south america, my tegu is 
NOT wild, he was hatched by a reptile breeder, but when i go to the country side i see b/w ... i love to see them in the wild !


----------

